# monark



## whizzerbug (Oct 8, 2018)

no sure of year 48 49?   surface rust a couple of heavy coats of fill primer after blasting should do it


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 11, 2018)

Is there a serial number plate on the bottom of the BB?


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 11, 2018)

yes model 4406  serial##A013526


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 11, 2018)

I believe both the paint scheme and model # point to it being a '47


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 11, 2018)

thanks for the info


----------



## gkeep (Oct 18, 2018)

Maybe just needs an oxalic acid bath for the painted parts? Amazing what hides under the rust.


----------



## Scribble (Oct 19, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Maybe just needs an oxalic acid bath for the painted parts? Amazing what hides under the rust.




+1


----------

